# From camera to computer....



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I just got a Kodak Easyshare camera... and when I plug it into the computer nothing happens...I tried downloading an app they suggested, and still nothing.There is only one empty spot on the tower, and it fit in there..cant see the symbol....Now I know it has to be simple, but I just don't see it.... Help!!I need step by step....


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Do you plug it into the camera and computer before turning on the camera? I find that is all I need to do. Many cameras do come with an installation disc for use with older computers which is not needed with newer ones.

Not sure what operating system you are using but you might try going to Computer from the bottom left menu, and select the drive the camera would be plugged into, such as Drive E, D, or whatever.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Chances are that is a USB plug in type, most are now days.
Didn't the camera come with a CD installation disc?
Where you download the program into the computer so the camera can be used on the computer?
I guess you do have to download now from the net. looks like 8.3 is the latest version.
KODAK EASYSHARE Software - WINDOWS Operating Systems 
Before downloading, print or write down the installation instructions below. Version 8.3 Release Date 2011-03-07 File Name install_easyshare.exe...
Date Updated: 09/30/2011
KODAK EASYSHARE Software - MACINTOSH Operating Systems 
Before downloading, print or write down the installation instructions below. Version 6.2 Release Date 2009-09 File Name KodakEasyShare_v6_2.dmg...
Date Updated: 09/16/2011


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does the camera show up when you go to "My Documents" and scroll up or down? Normally windows recognizes the camera and brings the photos up as files. I cancel out the Windows "What do I use for this" message and use the mouse to move the ones I want to the computer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kodak digital cameras don't require any special software drivers for Windows. The camera's USB interface works just like a generic Windows-compliant memory chip reader. If you are plugging it in but don't see a new drive appear in My Computer then your camera has a problem.

If that's the case then you can either return the camera to exchange for a working model, or purchase an inexpensive memory chip reader.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I didn't think to go to My Computer....:spinsmiley:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Lightening got my little memory card reader some time back and instead of buying a new one, I just used usb cable from my Sony camera. Puppy linux just sees the camera as another usb storage device. Click on the usb drive icon and voila there are the pics.

The camera software is pointless, whether windows or linux.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Plug in your usb cable to the computer first, then the little end into your camera, then you need to turn on your camera and it may take a few seconds but should bring up the windows menue board asking you what you want to do. 

If all is well so far, then use the top item on the menu and transfer or copy all doc's to a folder or my pictures on your computer. Give it a try like that and see what happens


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

OP, did you turn the camera on while it is plugged into computer?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> .
> 
> The camera software is pointless, whether windows or linux.


Well in my case I needed the software that comes with the camera because With a Mac you have that particular software to run with cameras.
It took me several weeks of searching and going into the specs on each camera to find the ones that will work with Macs.
I did and I really like this Canon that I bought a few months ago. It is a 12.1 mega pixel with a 12X zoom
Powershot SX130is HD.
Nice one for sure.
I can when loading the pictures into the downloaded software that came with the camera, The software ImageBrowser, then put them into iPhoto. I have lots of opportunity to do things then if I want to on the photo.


----------

